# Caxton Card



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Up to 1:20 at the moment.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Caxton now have problems with their website. Must be a rush on Euros.


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Test your card before you go by texting for a balance and/or a load. We've had problems doing both and so have our friends. We've had to load it online the last twice as text would not work so if the web is playing up too I'd take some cash. Caxton have upgraded security and moved address recently and something somewhere has gone wrong. 

Keith


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

kc10 said:


> Test your card before you go by texting for a balance and/or a load. We've had problems doing both and so have our friends. We've had to load it online the last twice as text would not work so if the web is playing up too I'd take some cash. Caxton have upgraded security and moved address recently and something somewhere has gone wrong.


Another reason to go for the Halifax Clairty perhaps. A better rate (curently 1.225) and no worry about loading. At £2.50 better per £100 that more than covers the 1.2% interest charge incurred on any cash withdrawals (and no charge for using the card to pay direct).


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

CaxtonFX site back up and running.


----------

